# 2017 Roubaix Comp vs Expert



## Just Mark (Nov 25, 2016)

I started cycling about 9 months ago as a means to improve my fitness. Along with cycling, I improved my eating habits. I promised myself that I would reward myself with a new bike if I kept up the riding for a year and lost 40 lbs. 

Well, I lost 40 lbs and am coming up on a year of cycling and still loving it. So, I went to a couple of cycling shops in the past couple of weeks looking at endurance bikes.Looked at the Synopse, Domane, a Fuji (don't recall the model) and the Roubaix. I fell in love with the Roubaix Comp and almost walked out with it but used all my self control to wait until I hit my goal of a year.

So, my question is - What makes the Expert $600 more than the Comp? Will the Praxis crank set be as reliable as the Ultegra crank set as they seem to be near the same price if purchased separately?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

The ultegra crank should be lighter. 

There are other differences between the two, stem, bars, seat, brakes, casssette and chain, wheels. So the expert will probably be a little lighter, but both bikes are ones that can be eventually upgraded if you plan on that route and I would say get the one that you like the frame colors better and upgrade as you keep riding.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Just Mark said:


> So, my question is - What makes the Expert $600 more than the Comp?


Compare the component specs. There's a handful of components that are a grade higher. Each saves a tiny bit of weight. They may offer a negligible difference in feel/performance. 

Ride them both and pick the one you like better. Only you can determine if the Expert is worth the extra $600.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I got the comp. I really liked the blue color! Like tig and taodemon said their are a bunch of small differences between the two bikes. The heart of the bike, the frame and fork, are the same. My only minor complaint is that the 105 shift levers look really clunky to my eye. They shift very smoothly though. I'm from Santa Cruz and Praxis is based here so I thought the cranks were a plus. They work fine. I used the $600 difference in cost to buy a set of Chinese carbon wheels for the bike. Now if it would only stop raining so I can ride it!


----------



## Just Mark (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the inputs. Going to go with the Comp. 

Dougrocky123 - Now that you mention the shift levers, I am seeing a lot of comments on the internet about look and feel. Funny thing is that I didn't even notice the shift levers and I was riding the Comp back to back with the Synopse with Ultegra shifters.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, the 105 level hydraulic levers really look bad.... otherwise, the comp looks good to me. I think you'd have a hard time finding anyone that says anything bad about a praxis crank. It seems like everyone loves them.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

What price is the comp being offered at?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Mark (Nov 25, 2016)

I got $500 off MSRP. More than I was expecting.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

The praxis cranks are one of the stiffest if I remember an article comparing various, it just weighs a lot. The rings themselves are supposed to have pretty good shifting as I think they are one of the few besides shimano that cold forges them (if I'm remembering the terminology correct).

hydro levers are probably my biggest issue with getting a disk brake bike, they look so ugly compared to typical rim brake levers. There are other reasons why I don't really need disks but the lever is probably the most off putting one.

500 is a pretty good discount for a current year bike in that price range so it looks like you made out well.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats,, Nice Bike,, I really like the new Roubaix,, sweet design!! Post a picture for us!!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> hydro levers are probably my biggest issue with getting a disk brake bike, they look so ugly compared to typical rim brake levers. There are other reasons why I don't really need disks but the lever is probably the most off putting one.


I would agree.... The only hydro levers I like the shape of are the ST-R785's but they are also Di2 and I'm not really a huge fan of Di2. Obviously, it works great but I hate how the shift feel, feels like a mouse click. I like how the Etap feels and even Campy (although, I don't like anything else about Campy).


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Just saw the prices in Canada for the new Roubaix. Daaaaamn it's expensive, I think the exchange rate is killing us. The Comp is around 4500 and the Expert 5300. I was eyeing it but it made me reconsider. 

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Just Mark (Nov 25, 2016)

Honestly didn't expect to get anything off of a newly released bike. Thought I would get a bit off of the others I was looking at.

I have to say that now that I've got a few miles on this bike, I'm even more in love. I wonder why I even thought I should ever be on a hybrid.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Just saw the prices in Canada for the new Roubaix. Daaaaamn it's expensive, I think the exchange rate is killing us. The Comp is around 4500 and the Expert 5300. I was eyeing it but it made me reconsider.
> 
> Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


Maybe time to make a run for the border?


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

By the way, how are the stock wheels on this bike? Worth upgrading? 

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Just Mark (Nov 25, 2016)

This is my first road bike so I'm not a good source to answer the wheel question. I've put around 300 - 325 mile on it so far and couldn't be happier with a bike. I ran 2 miles of gravel trail this morning just to see how it would handle and it did fine. Not that I will do it again, as I much prefer road riding. But I had to see how it would do.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Generally speaking a wheel upgrade is where you can make the biggest difference in a bike assuming you aren't getting a high end bike that already comes with them (cl or clx roval wheels for specialized). Below the high end wheels that come on the more expensive bikes the stock wheels tend to be heavier though pretty sturdy as a result.

The other thing to keep in mind is the type of riding you do, average speeds etc. If you generally ride around at 15mph deep section aero wheels aren't going to be as useful as to someone who rides in the 20+ range. Budget is also a consideration as wheels can be quite expensive depending on what your looking at.

If it is your first year riding, stock wheels are probably fine. If after a year riding your fitness has gotten pretty good you might want to look into a lighter climbing wheel or something aero and if it's within the budget than sure upgrade then.

I'm going into my 4th year on the road bike and on any of the bikes expert and below I would want better wheels, any of the pro or higher bikes I would be fine leaving what came on it but that's just me. Different riders will have different priorities.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I got my Roubaix comp before the Jan. 1 price increase so $3200. The stock wheels I set up tubeless with 28mm tires and run them at 80psi. I bought a set of Chinese carbon wheels and run the 26mm stock tires that came with the bike at 85psi. The carbon wheels are only slightly lighter but I like the stealth all black look.


----------



## roddhall (Aug 22, 2013)

*Where did you get $500 off MSRP?*



Just Mark said:


> I got $500 off MSRP. More than I was expecting.


Hey, Just Mark. Where did you get $500 off MSRP on the Roubaix Comp?


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

roddhall said:


> Hey, Just Mark. Where did you get $500 off MSRP on the Roubaix Comp?


Specialized RRPs can be high. An RRP is just a starting point for negotiation.

I fancied a Roubaix S Works, but not at £8500 in the UK. I rang round a few dealers, and made the point that I could buy the frame, groupset and wheels plus finishing kit for just over £6500, so where was the other £2000 coming from? In the end I found a dealer 300 miles away who was prepared to sell me one for £6950. That's almost 20% discount. There are deals to be had if you are prepared to negotiate.

Frame is £3000, Roval CLX wheels are £1800, Sram ETAP electronic groupset with hydros is around £1500. Plus another £400 for the hover carbon bars, stem tyres and tubes etc.


----------



## Just Mark (Nov 25, 2016)

roddhall said:


> Hey, Just Mark. Where did you get $500 off MSRP on the Roubaix Comp?


I got it at a local chain, Conte's Bikes. They have five or six stores here in Virginia and Washington DC. Great customer service.


----------



## LaggMaster (Jun 13, 2017)

dougrocky123 said:


> I got my Roubaix comp before the Jan. 1 price increase so $3200. The stock wheels I set up tubeless with 28mm tires and run them at 80psi. I bought a set of Chinese carbon wheels and run the 26mm stock tires that came with the bike at 85psi. The carbon wheels are only slightly lighter but I like the stealth all black look.


Why did the price go up?


----------

